# Anybody got a motorhome for sale that meets this spec?



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

We need a motorhome that has fixed rear bed.
Separate shower and toilet.
2 forward facing seats in addition to crew seats.
Only needs to sleep 2.
Awning
Fully loaded kitchen etc.
Overall length no more than 6.5 metres
Manual diesel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You shouldn't have any trouble with most of it except the separate shower and loo if you mean separate from each other that is, not too many vans have the space to spare for that arrangement.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I may be wrong but I don't see that all fitting in 6.5m. 

Our van might fit the bill, although toilet and shower are in the same room, but it's 8.5m, Alan.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

whats your budget ????


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I may be wrong but I don't see that all fitting in 6.5m.
> 
> Our van might fit the bill, although toilet and shower are in the same room, but it's 8.5m, Alan.


Alan, there are quite a few about, and different makes, but just for an example, our previous Hymer T625 at 6.25 metre had the lay out, and included the large fridge freezer and an oven  
It had the corner French bed, separate rear shower with folding door separating from the toilet area and full dinette, with the two forward facing seats having seat belts. The full dinette was a bit of a pain and an L shape would have been better. It stopped the swivel seats turning fully.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Further to the above, I think you will find continental vans will have the lay out you require, but it is likely, that only vans destined for the UK market will have an oven fitted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spec*

Frankia make the 640 (Fiat Series) and 6400 (Mercedes) Series. With something similar to what you want. Maybe a 6.8m 6400/6800 series?.

Take a look at their brochure and see what you can find for sale online.

I don't think they make them any more in the exact layout you want.

Nearest I can see is the FF4.

This has a U lounge with Electric bed over the top. The travel seats for the rear passengers are an odd and awkward rear facing design (is it for adults or Children).

The Shower and Toilet are separate. But on the 6400 FF4, the sink is a rise and fall over the toilet.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a look at the Rapido 646, which at 6.47m should be close to your spec. The lounge area can be made up into two forward facing seats, and a third bed is available in the lounge by rearranging cushions/table. The 646B has an additional single decending bed in the ceiling, but has less locker space.


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

*Van spec*

Thanks for your help


----------

